# First iced fish of winter 16/17



## PKAuD (Nov 24, 2013)

Went to check my little metro park pond in medina county and found 3" of ice. Used my spud to get out to some areas that produced last couple of years and got a decent 14" rainbow on a jig and maki plastic. Be safe out there


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Good job!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Nicely done!


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Good first ice two days in a row hit small ponds are getting ok ice on them be careful


----------



## PKAuD (Nov 24, 2013)

25asnyder said:


> Good first ice two days in a row hit small ponds are getting ok ice on them be careful


That's a fat perch. He needs weight watchers


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

15in 2.8lbs


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

25asnyder said:


> 15in 2.8lbs
> View attachment 225667


That's a PIG! I'd put that fat girl up on the wall! Nicely done!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

PKAuD said:


> Went to check my little metro park pond in medina county and found 3" of ice. Used my spud to get out to some areas that produced last couple of years and got a decent 14" rainbow on a jig and maki plastic. Be safe out there


Awesome! I was at Wallace Lake in Strongsville/Berea today. Missed one but wasn't going out solo so fished on shore near a drop off into 5 FOW. 2-2.5" but black HARD ice. Still didn't want to push it. Which metropark pond may I ask? I live in Brunstucky. Thanks


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

It's in the freezer at Bills Taxidermy in Atwater Ohio long time family friend and great Taxidermist he really brings em back to life


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

PKAuD said:


> Went to check my little metro park pond in medina county and found 3" of ice. Used my spud to get out to some areas that produced last couple of years and got a decent 14" rainbow on a jig and maki plastic. Be safe out there


Awesome! Great job! I'm jealous!



25asnyder said:


> 15in 2.8lbs
> View attachment 225667


PIG!!!! JEEEEEZ that's a fat perch.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a mutant perch! Must have been eating well!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

It's called full of EGGS !!!!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a toad of a perch nice job!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

PKAuD said:


> Went to check my little metro park pond in medina county and found 3" of ice. Used my spud to get out to some areas that produced last couple of years and got a decent 14" rainbow on a jig and maki plastic. Be safe out there


Nice looking rainbow!


----------



## mrfreeze (Jan 13, 2016)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Awesome! I was at Wallace Lake in Strongsville/Berea today. Missed one but wasn't going out solo so fished on shore near a drop off into 5 FOW. 2-2.5" but black HARD ice. Still didn't want to push it. Which metropark pond may I ask? I live in Brunstucky. Thanks


----------



## mrfreeze (Jan 13, 2016)

had to be the lower pond at Plum Creek. freezes early and stays frozen late


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

mrfreeze said:


> had to be the lower pond at Plum Creek. freezes early and stays frozen late


I tried looking at the medina county metropark website for stocking info and couldn't find anything. Must be in there though


----------



## PKAuD (Nov 24, 2013)

Brown caught today. Pink maki plastics are on


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Used to live out that way and River Styx Park would get winter trout stockings for ice fishing. Located just south of Rt. 57 on River Styx Rd.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

PKAuD said:


> View attachment 225854
> Brown caught today. Pink maki plastics are on


I'm not a trout guy but I think that's a rainbow. I could be wrong either way great fish and tight lines.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Def brown!! Nice fish


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It is a brown trout minus the yellow coloration. It is a very nice size fish for a recently stocked lake.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

F2W likes


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Like I said I'm no trouser trout guy lovin life!! Looked like a rainbow but nice fish.














this what I found on the web! Idk


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

Its a brown


----------

